# Eclipse hobbies winter series



## velcro (Mar 12, 2008)

Just wanted to start a thread about the winter on-road points series at eclipse hobbies in bradley illinois. I (Kris Poloncak) and Ron Trobaugh talked to Phil today about the series starting in december and finishing in march, I will let Phil verify the dates within the next few days, what was discussed was doing a 8 race series with 2 throw outs. Ron, Phil and I ran a bunch of laps today with our scapels and had a great time, i'm really looking forward to this series, Phil has a great facility with plenty of pit space and many restaurants and motels nearby. Hopefully we will be able to have a few on-road classes along with the off-roaders as well. I am sure that others will chime in shortly...good racing to all...

Kris Poloncak


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

Looking forward to the points series comming up! Some refinements comming soon for the FATFactor Scalpel chassis. Should be a good time..
If you live anywhere near Bradley, you should make it for the racing.. It's a great place with lots of room...


----------



## NickGT (Dec 22, 2007)

SUNDAY RC ON/OFF ROAD RACING http://eclipsehobbies.com/Home.html
All info on the website. Hope to get out with the M18 and Vendetta


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

Nick lives! Guess I'll have to run 3 classes then! Gotta run the Scalpel, M18 and Detta! Could get hectic.


----------

